# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  90-60-90, përmasat ideale për një femër!

## drague

Përmasat *90-60-90* janë ato idealet që duhet të ketë një femër. Po ju femrat e Forumit Shqiptar, sa i afroheni këtyre permasave?



Partnerja ime le shume per te deshiruar. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

cfar masash jan kto drague? :shkelje syri: 
na e boj pak me te qarte te lutem
se nuk e dim se cfar pergjigje te japim :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

60 90 60 eshte masa(trupit) perfekte e nje femre moj injorante. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zombi

Mos ke dhene gabim masat? lol

----------


## INFINITY©

> Mos ke dhene gabim masat? lol


hahahahahahaha....kam dy ore po mendoj si te rrotulloj permasat se me dilnin cik ndryshe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Mos ke dhene gabim masat? lol


 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: 

drague, thuj 90 60 90

----------


## FierAkja143

60 90 60????

domethen i bie te kemi barkun si plaku vitit ri? pa gjoks dhe pa prapanic? jo ksaj si afrohem loool

----------


## Apollyon

> 60 90 60????
> 
> domethen i bie te kemi barkun si plaku vitit ri? pa gjoks dhe pa prapanic? jo ksaj si afrohem loool


Pse sje kshu ti? lol

----------


## FierAkja143

looooool shhhhh apollyon se do me prishesh imazhin  :perqeshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> looooool shhhhh apollyon se do me prishesh imazhin


ok nuk flas me :P

----------


## elsaa

Keto permasat jane gjatesi gjersi ?
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## TikTak

90 o gjoksi
60 o beli
ene 100 bucat hahahahahahahhahaha

draguja e paska grun me barr hahahahahahahhahhaaa

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

o draguje po i ke ngataru masat sic te kan then dhe ato me siper;-) hajd ska gje bejm bejm gabime te gjith...hahaha.....une per vete i afrohem shume shume......hahahahahaha i kam masat 89 59 89 hahahahahahahaha

----------


## ani-d

drague, mos ke qene ne oktoberfest para se te hapshe temen mo ?!  :pa dhembe: 

fix fare aq jam une  :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

> drague, mos ke qene ne oktoberfest para se te hapshe temen mo ?! 
> 
> fix fare aq jam une


ANI -d ka te drejte kom qene pak i PIME

ps.po hajt se po e ndrroj.90 60 90 pse ju dogji juve? :shkelje syri:

----------


## Linda5

> 60 90 60 eshte masa(trupit) perfekte e nje femre moj injorante.


po ti ore mos ke ngatarru nrun me ndonje nga HER  PLZ... e kupton vet ti...po kshtu osht kur pin shum o pijaneci i keq ...se me ke thon dhe injorante :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

> drague, mos ke qene ne oktoberfest para se te hapshe temen mo ?! 
> 
> fix fare aq jam une


po mi ani-d..atje ka qen ne oktoberfest mrom  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Alma07

Te them te drejten drague ,nuk do ti arrij kurre kto mizurat ,po megjithate dhe te miat mund te shkojne ,pelqehen,.....

----------


## ani-d

> ANI -d ka te drejte kom qene* pak* i PIME
> 
> ps.po hajt se po e ndrroj.90 60 90 pse ju dogji juve?



ehe dukesh ...iciiiiiiiiik fare paske qene !!  :perqeshje: 

jalla nuk e shef, na dogji neve ....jo po na pervlovi fare  :ngerdheshje: 

goca bules, me verte deri ne münchen ka ik ky mi per ca kanoce birre eh ?  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## drague

Pranej nuk duhet me pas te njofshem k'tu n'forum se ta qisin bojen.http://www.wfb-foto.de/mediac/450_0/media/DSCF0151.JPG

yp xhixhi

----------

